# Auto Insurance=Scam



## TN2IC (27 Sep 2006)

I know have to pay an extra $127 because I live in a hick ville. Can someone explane this to me? My wife changed the address and the price goes up! It is bad enough that being young and trying to make ends meat, now the insurance pulls this stunt!
  
                                ___________________
                                |INSURANCE BUILDING|                  
                                                                                                                                                     :fifty:


----------



## Pea (27 Sep 2006)

I paid more when I had to register after I moved to the City. So I am not sure why your rate when up. Mine was less when living in a rural community.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Sep 2006)

Well this is coming from Nova Scotia..


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Sep 2006)

I don't know if you have PC (President's Choice) Financial Insurance out there, but they're very cheap here, and worth a look. If not, increasing your deductables, and combining your auto with house insurance etc, may help lower it.


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Sep 2006)

It is likely because the distance that you drive has gone up by the insurer's calculations (ie. how far you will drive the vehicle to work on a daily basis.)  If you have questions, call and ask the rationale for the premium hike.


----------



## geo (27 Sep 2006)

You could always get your wife to work for the Insurance company.....

At least it worked out that way for me


----------



## TN2IC (27 Sep 2006)

Must be nice Geo


----------



## geo (27 Sep 2006)

thank god..... she is 

(and she enjoys playing golf too!!!)


----------



## SoF (27 Sep 2006)

Speaking on behalf of all the young fellas on here; No  > insurance >  company is cheap. Only 6 more years to go before the insurance companys treat me like a human being ;D.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Sep 2006)

Okay Geo.....



SoF.... it seems your right on that issue. I am feeling the pain.


----------



## Spring_bok (27 Sep 2006)

Darn those statistics.  I moved from pet to London and my liability went up about 30%.  Oh well at least I finally got out of Pet.


----------



## Strike (27 Sep 2006)

TN2IC,

When I was getting ready for my move to Pet from Halifax my inurance agency tried to hike up my prices.

First, they wanted to cancel one policy and then open a new one, saying it was easier logistically for everyone.

THEN, they said that insurance is traditionally more expensive in a rural area.

FINALLY, they said that insurance was more expensive in Ontario.

What a joke.  Treated me like an idiot.  I suggest you shop around for another company.

I am now insured through Meloche Monex.  Even before the discount I get for being an ex-cadet, the rate is still cheaper than what I was paying down east.


----------



## Pea (27 Sep 2006)

Thanks for that Strike. 

I just had a look at Meloche Monex, and I guess I get a discount for being College Alumni. That changes my monthly rate from $340 to $180. I am DEFINITELY giving them a call tomorrow. (and then I shall do a happy dance...)


----------



## c.jacob (28 Sep 2006)

I came across this a little while ago.

http://www.break.com/index/luke_barats_auto_insurance.html

I like the Birthday gift part.


----------



## p_imbeault (28 Sep 2006)

I can't wait to get that big birthday present, a box full of driving talent  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (28 Sep 2006)

Classic... pure classic... made my day.


----------



## sober_ruski (29 Sep 2006)

It is possible to sue the insurance industry for sexism, agism, and all that other generalization crap? It apperas to be the "in" thing to sue everyone nowdays.


----------



## Wynne (29 Sep 2006)

I have been told that since I live in a city, although not major and the city I drive to work in is pretty much the same, I don't pay TOO high of insurance.  If I had to drive to Toronto, my insurance would go through the roof.  It has something to do with the amount of accident possibilies in the city or some such thing.  So driving to Hamilton = Good.  Driving to TO = BAD!


----------



## Quag (29 Sep 2006)

Anybody in Ontario and Quebec might want to check out Belair Direct.

I was shocked at how low the rates are, and you can do a free online quote instantly.

http://www.belairdirect.ca


----------



## Rodahn (1 Oct 2006)

Well if we all think that the insurance rates are high here, ask anybody who has spent time in Germany what their insurance was rates were. If memory serves, my insurance when closing Lahr was about $2500/year with the 40% discount.....


----------



## couchcommander (1 Oct 2006)

You guys will love this.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/insurance/







Scoutfinch, would this be called collusion?


----------



## condor888000 (1 Oct 2006)

:rage: Must......resist.......urge.........to........kill insurance executives.

It's highway robbery, and theres nothing that you can do about it, you need the insurance, and you have to pay what they ask....*sigh*.....to be 25, only 6 years, 3 months and 20 days of this insurance hell left.....


----------



## yoman (1 Oct 2006)

Dam, and I need to start getting insurace in about 6 months...  :'(


----------



## c.jacob (1 Oct 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> Anybody in Ontario and Quebec might want to check out Belair Direct.
> 
> I was shocked at how low the rates are, and you can do a free online quote instantly.
> 
> http://www.belairdirect.ca



  They quoted me less than half of what I'm paying now.


----------



## Viss (2 Oct 2006)

Hey Everyone, first post here.

When I was shopping for insurance online, I happened upon a website called insurancehotline.com. After about 15 minutes of finding the required information to input and about 5 minutes to enter it, I received a quote that was $1200 cheaper than my previous insurance company. I went from $3600 to $2400 per year. Mind you, I am a 22 year old male with one accident, one ticket and am driving a 94 Escort LX. On top of that, insurancehotline.com emails me once a month to give me the lowest rates that they can find, which reminds me... I just got an update and I was quoted for around $2100... time to change again. Take my word for it. It is worth the hassle.

Viss


----------



## geo (2 Oct 2006)

Vis,
hope you have as pleasant an outlook if & when you need to file a claim.


----------



## Quag (2 Oct 2006)

Geo brings up a very good point.   The cheapest insurance company is not necessarily the best.

Look at the their claims reviews.  Alot of these "fly by night" insurance companies can give you a major headache when it is time to file a claim.


----------



## geo (2 Oct 2006)

fly by night AND igh deductibles
you can take a risk, accept to pay 1K as a deductible in the event you have a fender bender.....


----------



## Quag (2 Oct 2006)

Some things to consider when looking at auto insurance:

-You can usually choose your deductible.  The lower you choose, the higher your rate will be.

-If you have an older car, ask yourself if you really need collision.  Sometimes its not worth it in the long run, as claiming the collision not only jacks your rate in most cases, but will hurt your driving history (not a good thing at all with auto insurance).  If it is an older car, it might be cheaper to just cut your losses as the increase in rates will hurt your pocket more in the long run.


----------



## TMM (2 Oct 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> You can usually choose your deductible.  The lower you choose, the higher your rate will be.



Good advice. We went with a $2500.00 deductible because iwe could handle that amount and moreso because $1000.00 can usually be settled outside of insurance.



			
				Quag said:
			
		

> If it is an older car, it might be cheaper to just cut your losses as the increase in rates will hurt your pocket more in the long run.



That's what I did with my 1989 car.

I also want to point out it isn't just young guys who get hit with huge premiums. I was 35 when I got my full licence and I paid $2500.00 a year for that 1989 car, no collision!


----------



## Lost_Warrior (2 Oct 2006)

Car insurance has been quite an engima for me these past couple of years.  Was with Belair Direct my first year paying 490$ for the year.  Next year they wanted to charge me 2200$    They could not really give me a reason either.  They said it was their "standard rate"

I asked what the rate I was initially given was called, and they said he had no info why it was so low my first year.   I had no accidents, tickets, or anything that would normally cause insurance rates to go that high, but they didn't seem to know why, nor did they want to keep my rate at the 490 it was my first year.

Then I got my new car, and they wanted to charge me 3900$ for it.

I laughed after getting quoted 1300$ with Wawanesa, and promptly told Belair Direct where to go.

I would give Wawanesa a call.  They're pretty good, and give a discount to military personel.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

a lot of insurance companies "buy" their clients.
lowball on the 1st year and jack em up in the following ones.... possibly not as dramatic as what LW experienced but....... they are, after all, a for profit business


----------



## William Webb Ellis (4 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> they are, after all, a for profit business



Are there any that aren't??

Listen, insurance is a unique type of business.  It works on Good Faith.  Yes, on both sides.  Sit down and ask yourself if you have ever committed insurance fraud, or if you know someone who did??  Ever report them?

There are not to many people out there that ever have a 10 year old TV in a house fire, an iPod Nano turns into a top of the line model......Although most people don't commit fraudulent acts, ie: arson, they do "inflate" their claim or loss......

That is not Good Faith.

Do insurers ever take a run at people.....some may, but I suspect most don't, google Whiten v Pilot Insurance Co., 2002 SCC 18, and see what the results are.

You don't like insurance, fine don't get any....you can then deal with the repercussions.

I also don't like Oil Companies and Banks (check their respective profits, and funny how all gas stations seem to put up their prices together??)

Cheers


----------



## sober_ruski (10 Oct 2006)

Looks like i'm screwed.
insurancehotline.com send me straight to ICBC's website  : Bloody hell. Why in the world would insurance for a prelude be more than 325I BMW?!


----------



## Viss (11 Oct 2006)

sober_ruski, 

I am sure that you are already aware, but it is common for insurance companies to unfairly inflate their prices for vehicles which they deem to be "sports" or "high performance" types. When I checked out wikipedia's write up regarding the Prelude, it classifies the Prelude as a sport compact. 

Also, when I previously went to renew my car's insurance, the broker asked me if I had made any modifications to my car that would increase its performance. Understanding this and also assuming the fact that the article on Wikipedia makes abundant references to the large variety of modifications that are availiable for the Prelude, this may be one of or the possible reason why a comparitively less expensive car may be more expensive in terms of insurance than a more expensive car.

This point is pure assumption but please indulge me. Since the Prelude is considered to be an entry level sports car which will tend to be more popular with people who are younger due to is lower cost, I would assume that since insurance companies are well known for jacking premiums up for unmarried males under age 25, and that 325i BMWs will tend to be driven much more carefully and more often by say, middle aged executives who are married with kids, that that may be another reason why the Prelude may be more expensive insurance wise.

Forgive me if I am wrong, but when I replied to your post I checked your profile and saw that it was only partially filled out with your rank only being displayed as Pte, I wrote this post in a context that I thought would be most beneficial to you. I also assumed that you are a person who is under 25, unmarried and not a corporate executive . If I am incorrect, please disregard my advice.


----------



## sober_ruski (11 Oct 2006)

Thing is, 1993 325I/IS costs as much as 1993 Prelude... for 1992 prelude doesnt have the Vtec with 190 HP, but only 160. Also BMW's are inherntly sports cars with their weight ratio and handling properties. 

After your post i realized i might be in for a ride with Autoplan. Found a nice '95 Accord with a H22A1 swap (93+prelude engine), which greatly increases performance of the car... argh. Just because some dimwit get a car and crashes it so those who dont, have to pay the premium. Gotta love the logic.


----------



## Viss (11 Oct 2006)

I agree with you there, sober_ruski. The mistakes of the "dimwit" few do indeed make the rest of us who drive responsibly pay jacked up premiums. And when you say, "gotta love the logic", that reminds me that insurance companies still are for-profit organizations that will look for any opportunity to charge as much as the market will bear. 

Unfortunately for us, when you say "aargh", that is pretty much the only defence that we have against their onslaught, other than everyone switching to the lowest quoting companies so that the other insurance companies who charge outrageous premiums will lose their shirts... which is highly unlikely to happen any time soon.


----------



## geo (11 Oct 2006)

Hmmm.... there are ways of reducing your insurance premiums....
have you thought of getting married?
... on second thought - you get to pay in other ways and for a lot longer - without the possibility of safe driver discounts 

Yup - you're screwed


----------



## camochick (11 Oct 2006)

Watch out for Wawanesa. Hubby was insured through them, asked them to changed the date when he wanted the payment to come out and instead they cancelled his policy without him knowing and he drove without insurance for like a month before he figured it out. We go with Morgex and they are decent. Although with the brand new car I'm thinking about shopping around to see if we can get something lower.


----------

